# przyjąć córkę do pierwszej komunii - arrange my daughter's first communion



## wolfbm1

Witam.

_Sezon komunijny w pełni. W tym roku przyjmuję moją córke. Będę bardzo zajęta._

Czy wyrażenie "przyjmuję córkę" można rozumieć jako "posyłam córkę do Pierwszej Komunii"?
Pytam się, bo nie wiem jak to przetłumaczyć to na język angielski. Może: "I'm arranging my daughter's First Communion this year" albo "I'm hosting a First Holy Communion party for my daughter"?

Dziękuję


----------



## Ben Jamin

O ile wiem to dzieci do pierwszej komunii przyjmuje przedstawiciel kościoła, ksiądz. Czy jesteś członkiem jakiejś sekty katolickiej w której nie ma księży?


----------



## wolfbm1

To nie ja tak powiedziałem. Słowo "przyjmuję" zostało użyte przenośnie przez matkę dziewczynki w sensie 'organizuję przyjęcie dla córki.' (Podobnie chyba jest ze słowem 'chrzczę' w sensie idę do kościoła żeby dać dziecko do ochrzczenia.)
Tak naprawdę ksiądz dopuszcza dzieci do Pierwszej Komunii Świętej, po uprzednim ich przygotowaniu. Dzieci muszą znać podstawowe prawdy wiary i rozumieć, że podczas mszy następuje przeistoczenie albo przemiana chleba (hostii) i wina w ciało i krew Jezusa Chrystusa.
A więc ksiądz dopuszcza dzieci do Komunii Świętej a dzieci ją przyjmują. Potem następuje przyjęcie komunijne, czyli uroczysty posiłek dla zaproszonych gości.


----------



## grassy

Chyba sam czujesz, że kobiecie coś się powiedziało i właściwie nie wiadomo, co to znaczy. Jeżeli musisz to przetłumaczyć, to napisz: _My daughter will receive First Communion this year_.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziekuję za potwierdzenie. Ciekawe jak to nazwać? Skrót myślowy?
Z szerszego kontekstu domyśliłem się, że to na niej ciążą obowiązki zorganizowania przyjęcia dla jej córki.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Dziekuję za potwierdzenie. Ciekawe jak to nazwać? Skrót myślowy?


Niechlujstwo językowe. Szerzy się ono we wszystkich językach, i jest chyba jakimś prawem przyrody.
W Norwegii ludzie mówią "szklanka stłukła" i "on zaszył (sobie) pięć szwów na czole po upadku" (oczywiście zrobił to chirurg).
W Anglii "try and eat 25 hot dogs", a Niemcy przestali już używać czasu przeszłego prostego, wszystko jest "ich habe ge../be .. itd."


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> Ciekawe jak to nazwać? Skrót myślowy?


Albo jakiś archaizm czy regionalizm... Zwrot "sezon komunijny w pełni" kojarzy mi się trochę z latami siedemdziesiątymi i charakterystycznym głosem lektora Polskiej Kroniki Filmowej (tylko wtedy mówiono raczej o sezonie wakacyjnym) . 



wolfbm1 said:


> Z szerszego kontekstu domyśliłem się, że to na niej ciążą obowiązki zorganizowania przyjęcia dla jej córki.


Skoro można przyjmować gości (w sensie: zorganizować dla nich przyjęcie), to może można i przyjmować córkę - co tłumaczyłoby, dlaczego kobieta będzie zajęta.


----------



## wolfbm1

Zwrot "sezon komunijny w pełni" to moje zdanie, mające na celu wprowadzenie w sytuację.  Może lepiej brzmi "okres Komunii Świętej w toku."

KATECHIZM KOŚCIOŁA KATOLICKIEGO:
<< 1229 (...) "*dostęp *do Komunii eucharystycznej"
1244 Pierwsza Komunia eucharystyczna.
Neofita, który stał się dzieckiem Bożym i przywdział szatę godową, *zostaje przyjęty  *"na ucztę Godów Baranka" (...) i otrzymuje pokarm nowego życia -Ciało i Krew Chrystusa." >>
Czyli chodzi o przyjęcie neofity do Pierwszej Komunii; przyjęcie jako rodzaj inicjacji. Kto przyjmuje do wspólnoty chrześcijan? Kościół.

Zdanie to jest chyba tłumaczeniem angielskiej wersji katechizmu, gdzie czytamy w 1229 '*admission* to Eucharistic communion' i w 1244: the neophyte* is admitted* "to the marriage supper of the Lamb".


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> Zwrot "sezon komunijny w pełni" to moje zdanie, mające na celu wprowadzenie w sytuację.  Może lepiej brzmi "okres Komunii Świętej w toku."


Chyba się zgubiłem, co właściwie tłumaczysz (czyli co jest tekstem oryginalnym), a co jest od Ciebie.



wolfbm1 said:


> KATECHIZM KOŚCIOŁA KATOLICKIEGO:
> << 1229 (...) "*dostęp *do Komunii eucharystycznej"
> 1244 Pierwsza Komunia eucharystyczna.
> Neofita, który stał się dzieckiem Bożym i przywdział szatę godową, *zostaje przyjęty  *"na ucztę Godów Baranka" (...) i otrzymuje pokarm nowego życia -Ciało i Krew Chrystusa." >>
> Czyli chodzi o przyjęcie neofity do Pierwszej Komunii; przyjęcie jako rodzaj inicjacji. Kto przyjmuje do wspólnoty chrześcijan? Kościół.


A kto właściwie jest podmiotem logicznym w zdaniu: "_W tym roku przyjmuję moją córke. Będę bardzo zajęta._"? Matka biologiczna, chrzestna lub opiekunka czy Kościół jako matka duchowa? Wydawało mi się, że wychodzisz od wątpliwości, czy można w tym kontekście słowo "przyjmuję" rozumieć jako "organizuję przyjęcie" (IMHO można), a potem raptem wchodzisz w jakieś sfery teologiczne na bazie słownikowego znaczenia "przyjmowania".



wolfbm1 said:


> Zdanie to jest chyba tłumaczeniem angielskiej wersji katechizmu, gdzie czytamy w 1229 '*admission* to Eucharistic communion' i w 1244: the neophyte* is admitted* "to the marriage supper of the Lamb".


I w dodatku nadinterpretujesz. To, że w dwóch językach katechizm brzmi identycznie lub bardzo podobnie świadczy tylko o tym, że Kościół Katolicki we wszystkich językach naucza tego samego, a nie o tym, że Katechizm był tłumaczony pomiędzy tymi właśnie językami. 

Nota bene, wspomniane zdanie np. po włosku brzmi tak:


> 1244 La prima Comunione eucaristica. Divenuto figlio di Dio, rivestito dell'abito nuziale, il neofita *è ammesso* “al banchetto delle nozze dell'Agnello” e riceve il nutrimento della vita nuova, il Corpo e il Sangue di Cristo.


A ponieważ o ile pamiętam, oficjalnym językiem Kościoła Katolickiego jest łacina, podejrzewam, że tekstem pierwotnym jest raczej:


> 1244 _Prima Communio eucharistica_. Neophytus, filius Dei effectus, vestique nuptiali indutus, « ad cenam nuptiarum Agni » *admittitur* et vitae novae recipit nutrimentum, corpus et sanguinem Christi.


a wszystkie pozostałe wersje są tłumaczeniami z łaciny. Nawet, jeżeli językiem roboczym w rzeczywistości był dla wygody któryś z języków nowożytnych.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziekuję za komentarz. Słowo 'przyjmuję' ma jednak bardziej przyziemne znaczenie:
 'organizuję przyjęcie w związku z uroczystością przyjęcia przez moją córkę Pierwszej Komunii'.


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> Dziekuję za komentarz. Słowo 'przyjmuję' ma jednak bardziej przyziemne znaczenie:
> 'organizuję przyjęcie w związku z uroczystością przyjęcia przez moją córkę Pierwszej Komunii'.


No przecież od początku wyrażałem takie przypuszczenie. :-D


----------

